# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Klinik / Staatsexamen (6.-10. Sem.) >  Bisswunde

## Tigermoon

halle liebe Studenten,

Ich habe da ein paar fragen und hoffe das ich hier an der richtigen stelle bin.

Ich wurde im Dezember 08 gebissen, die narbe habe ich immernoch und bilder davon hatte ich auch gemacht - kann man von sowas noch einen gebissabdruck erstellen der dann auch verwendet werden kann?

Ist hier ein Student der zufllig ein Testobjekt fr soetwas braucht? wrde mich, meinem arm und die bilder zur verfgung stellen.

Gru Stephie
Studentin vom UCB

----------


## pottmed

Meinst Du einen juristisch verwertbaren Gipsabdruck ?

----------


## Tigermoon

ja - wenn das so heit  :Big Grin:

----------

